

The Debut of the Hacker League - nitashatiku
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/03/the-winners-from-hacknys-biggest-hackathon-ever-and-the-debut-of-the-hacker-league/

======
Psyonic
That LoCreep app sounds horrible. Often the "creeps" are just socially awkward
guys, and the last thing they need or deserve is public humiliation. Didn't we
just go over this with the MTG champion?

Otherwise, this sounds like a great event.

------
swanson
I've used <http://hackatopia.com/> before when I've been up to Chicago for
hackathons. I like that Hacker League is more centered on each developer and
the projects they've built.

I'd be interested to see if this can get any traction beyond the hackNY
events.

------
pixelmonkey
The Hacker League guys are awesome. They pushed beta fixes to the system live
as the hackathon was ongoing. The idea of saving/capturing these weekend hacks
is a good one. The hackathon itself was a ton of fun. Here is a pic of me when
I fell asleep coding at 4am. <http://bit.ly/oVbyuf>

